# ONE FOR BRANDY!!!!!!!!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have ever been out on the boat...you will get it.

By the way....you missed some good oysters Brandy, and Michelle pulled out more of the smoked boston butt.

Smoke this man!!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And oh yeah...Im still mad you turned off my tank underwater toady asshole. You owe me a bottle of whisky for that shit.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

for some reason I was expecting something totally different, so when I actually saw it.... where'd I put that number to my therapist...


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Due to a recent breakdown in communications of the Chunky LuvSpearfishing Team, I Brandy Holland being of sound mind and body will be resigning my position of Master Baiter.

The recent developments have caused me to reconsider the value of the organization as a whole or (HOLE). 

I will be taking applications for new members of the new "PENSACOLA POKERS SPEARAFISHING TEAM"

requirements,

Must have new boat (cat,25ft or more)

Gas card

Well paying job

hot wife or girlfriend (carry tanks)

storage for all gear

own dive shop

Applications will be taken nightly from 8-12 at Sammys.

:looser


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just spit my coffee all over the keyboard laughing so damn hard.

I need to swing by one daysoon in the afternoon and have a few beers with you guys.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/6/2008)*And oh yeah...Im still mad you turned off my tank underwater toady asshole. You owe me a bottle of whisky for that shit.


Im sorry that one simple test of skills has led to this.

Ionly did it to test your ability to save not only your own life , but mine also.

Im sorry it was in 51 degree water with1ft vis.:moon 

I cant apologize for the fact you had 20 or 30 lbs of oysters in your bag or the fact that your hands and arms were soooo cold you couldnt reach the valve. I had no IDEA.

Theres no excuse for not being prepared!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee Hee!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay-doh, you just ain't right in the head!

Brandy, you did miss some good food, but the highlight of the evening was when Clay decided to be "SNEAKY" and steal some of our freshly shucked oysters. Picture this:

All of us out on the deck. I had just brought a bowl of oysters in and put them on the counter. Clay sneaks back into the kitchen. All of a sudden from the kitchen "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"

Apparently while slurping oysters, he inadvertently got a hold of one of the symbiotic crabs - or should I say the crab got hold of him. The crab was not overly interested in being slurped down along with his brethren oyster by some damned yankee, so......he grabbed hold of Clay's lip and held on for dear life.

Only Clay.:letsdrink


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the cold got to him


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just swallow clay! Just swallow! 

Man we had a good time! Angelfish had a great big 3 0!

Thanks for all guys! Cheers


----------



## Angel Fish (Jan 7, 2008)

JUST SWALLOW CLAY!!:angel


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

thats some funny shit,,, at least im not hearing my husband say just swallow LMAO


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not real comfortable seeing your meat!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Brandon, you and Angelica are always welcome in our home! We enjoyed the company and the laughs. Just swallow Clay!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Michelle...you make it sound as if I was actually scared for my life...freakin out when that crab latched on to the inside of my lip....oh wait...I WAS!!! Scared the poo outta me! I will never steal shucked oysters again....I will shuck my own.

Good to see you got a scrren name Angelica! Jst swallow...glad you guys could make it out Braqndon and Angelica.

Coochie....maybe you just never HEARD me say that too you!!:shedevil


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay, it did sound like you were screaming for your life. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

We kind of expected something a little larger than a pea-sized oyster crab! Damned yankee afraid of his own shadow! I did notice the hesitance to pull out the old "shark shield" dive knife. At least you're learning something. Shiny knive = looks like a fish. Two years ago, Clay-doh snorkeling with spear gun in one hand, knife in the other for the elusive shark. 

Let's see, dive knife vs shark? Hmmm.... Hey, even a damned yankee can learn something if you beat it into his head enough!

Great time though guys. We enjoyed it. Sorry you missed out Brandy!


----------



## Angel Fish (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Dalton and Michelle for having us over the other night. Clay came by the bank today talking about those oysters. Wish I had a few to steal myself. Best damn oysters ever!!





:angel


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Angelica....can you tell me what isle the CT's are?????? Hee hee


----------



## Angel Fish (Jan 7, 2008)

I need a price check on isle 7 for the CTCR. 

Last I heard Winn Dixie had plenty of them in stock. You know, the buy one get one free deals when you use your card. 



:angel


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Clay that looked just like my Michigan Measuring stick 5 pounds 20 inches.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay you are one in a million:letsdrink





CurtyV


----------

